
I Dared My Best Friend to Ruin My Life – He's Succeeding - abhi3
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/4q03fa/i_dared_my_best_friend_to_ruin_my_life_hes/
======
TaylorGood
Bizarre. A waste of living..

------
noja
/r/nosleep

